# Has anyone ever raised a rat alone?



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

I got a pet rat this past week, she wasn't exactly planned. Now I keep hearing how awful I am for having not got her a partner. Ive had her home 3 days. We literally spent the ENTIRE day togther. Shes special in that she is 100% blind in one eye and almost blind in the other. Am I really horrible awful terrible for having not got her a partner? I'm concerned even at this point if I do that she wouldn't adjust well as she has gotten to know her cage by herself. I dont want to spend more money to bring home a rat if its goingto make her unhappy.


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

I have the same problem I have had a single rat for a year. I waited too long to get her a mate and she hates other rats now and has fought with the rats I have brought home. So I just have to try to give her lots of attention even though I feel its not enough. I think you still have enough time to get a second rat I probably would have if I had the chance to do it again. Don't let people upset you about it though. Stuff happens. The bright side is she could have been snake food or neglected or fed the wrong food and not been loved like you love her as long as you do the best you can shes better off then she could have been.


----------



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

So is it a absolute MUST, to get another rat? And yes she was on her last day of being up for sale. She actually wasnt for sale I saw a worker holding her in a towel and i said Ill take her. I couldnt just abandon her. :c How is your rat now? Would you say its people friendly and adjusted alright?


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

Shes great she loves people shes always giving me kisses and sitting with me when I let her out. I am having to live with my boyfriend now and cant let her free roam anymore which I hate a lot. Shes comes when I call her. Never bit anyone she likes the cat gets along with dogs.. I know most people will tell you Must get a rat. Its very recommended. Might as well anyways I want more after owning her shes my first rat. I am glad you saved your little rat. As far as I know shes adjusted ok but I can't read her mind. She eats drinks poops is litter trained doesnt chew up everything. I think shes happy.


----------



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sadly while I am in college I'm living at home and my dad has said no to getting Marshmellow a friend. So I'm going to do my best. Continue to at MINIMUM get her out in contact with me a hour a night. A lot of days I'll be able to give her 2-3 hrs, today was 6 hrs straight! lol Thanks for making me feel better about the situation. I know so many people say rehome her but I want to know who she is with, what is being done with her, etc. I wouldnt trust anyone as much as me to take care of her. Especially with her special needs. (She my first pet, and even though I'm 20 I'm freaked out, I've never been responsible for another livingthings life, kind of stresses me out lol)


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

You will love her! I am 21 and have had many pets but after moving out and not having time for a dog I settled for a rodent and found Jolene at a reptile show. The other rat she was with was a male so I wasn't able to get 2. She would probably be better off with you then to re home her imo. Be sure you buy her the best rat food u can have a spacey cage and the right bedding. A lot of people can't do that think of all the people who don't do research or join a forum to learn about their pet you are doing way better for your rat then a lot of people. If you ever have questions just send me a message. I know how it feels to have some one tell you that you are abusing your best friend. Spend as much time with her as you can and keep reading what ever you can about rats they are amazing animals. I am really sorry your dad wont let you get two. The only thing I can say about that is let him know it wont take much more work to have two and that your rat will be healthier happier and better off with a friend. You just got her give her time maybe he will warm up to the idea.


----------



## katkandy (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Tm22. I had a lone rat for nearly two and a half years and as far as I could see he was a happy little chappy. He didnt live in a cage tho, he lived free range on a bench in the lounge room and whenever he wanted to play or needed attention he just popped out of his little house and hung off the end of the bench till someone grabbed him for cuddles. SamIAm is absolutely right in saying that Marshmallow is better off alone with you than in a feeder tank with twelve other ratties for company. Hey, i think if every home had at least one rat the world would be a much, much, much better place...;D


----------



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

thank you. gosh finally starting to settle down now and feel better. I guilt trip soo easy. thanks both of you guys, feeling much better about my decison noe


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

A rat is emotionally healthier with a rat buddy. Think about all the time rats spending grooming one another. And I am sure she, like most rats, has very active periods in the middle of the night whilst you are asleep. A rat friend will be able to keep her company during that time and any other time you are not able to be with her. They also have a unique way of communicating, right down to where and how they pee around their surroundings, they "speak rat". A single rat is a lonely rat and will not bond to you any more than a pair would. A pair would compete for your attention, making them both more interesting pets!  
I know Cicero, when he was by himself, was so not like he is now that he has cagemates. He would sit in the corner and rarely come out other than to eat or drink or use the potty. After I got Emerson, his entire persona changed completely! He was playful and active and would brux happily just laying next to his new buddy. I am a stay at home mom so I am able to devote a ton of time to my rats, but even I need to sleep, run errands, and take care of my human family. Cicero is a much better rat, especcially to me.There are a lot of people that keep rats single and I can only hope to encourage them to really take that next step in their rats well being and get them a buddy.  

I am not intending to guilt trip you at all, please don't get me wrong!!! I just know that your rat and you will be much happier with a ratty playmate. I know trying to convince the parents can be an issue. I can only suggest that maybe really sitting down and talking to your parents about how you want to be a responsible pet owner (which I can tell you are already) and want to do what is right for your pet. Explain to them that rats, like people, are social beings and need the company of other rats to be mentally sound and emotionally healthy. Its hard to get a non-rat person to take you seriously when you start getting deep like that, LOL, but maybe it could help convince them?? Good luck in whatever you do!  

Here is a little bit more on the subject: http://www.nfrs.org/company.html- maybe print something off and show them??


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Since you are new to rat ownership, are you prepared for all the things they need, beyond your time? Do you have a good vet and a vet fund? Are you feeding your sweet girl the right foods, big enough cage, etc? Since she's alone she's going to need a LOT of mental stimulation while she's stuck in her cage.

As for her blindness, what do you mean? Cloudy eyes? Squinty, porphyrin-filled eyes? What colour is your lass? Do you have a pic?


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

How can we tell that they are happy being alone? I cannot imagine it. Just because they don't complain or cry it doesn't mean they are OK. They need other rats for a full life since they already live confined.
I had to rescue my first female (I happened upon her as a single rat) from a deep depression by getting her friend immediately, there was no time for quarantine or slow intros. After that she came out of her shell and started eating again.
having a single rat compares to us living alone in a bathroom with free range time for a few hours. (they call this solitary confinement in prison)


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

My boy Bernard is alone right now as I am retiring from rat ownership after him. It's really heartbreaking to watch - he is very obviously bored and depressed, even though I let him out daily. He throws himself at the cage bars when I walk by... but otherwise spends his time sitting in his hut or in the corner, sleeping. His coat is rough and he has lost some weight. I don't know how long a rat could go on living like this.

She might seem fine to you - but if you have ever had the joys of multiple rats, you will be able to see the negative impact separation and confinement has on them. You KNOW that she needs companionship, but whether you WANT to provide it or not is up to you. No one can force you to... you have to make the decision on your own, and if you choose not to, you have to be able to live with the fact that you are denying her a necessary aspect of care.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

When the third rat of my group of four died, I decided to take a break from this heartache and not having rats anymore. I gave the last survivor back to her breeder to prevent loneliness (she went into some sort of hibernation when she was alone) who intro-ed her to group of babies and she had a fun "retirement" with these youngsters. You have to do what is best for them.
Thank goodness I have two rats again, it was too boring without them.
They are getting up in age but as soon as one dies I will adopt two babies again. Can't imagine myself without rats.
More than one rat is also tons of fun for us besides being good company for themselves.


----------

